# Collars and harnesses



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all - I put a collar (loosely) on Zoe the first day we got her. She doesn't mind it, but she scratch at it from time to time. She is lukewarm about the lead - sometimes she doesn't care about it at all... and very infrequently it is the devil that she must destroy. 

My question - she pulls pretty hard sometimes, when she's trying to escape the pee area, and I clued in that the collar may not be the best thing for her. Should a 10 week old cockapoo have a collar on? Should I get her a harness? Would a harness be okay/better?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Katie, don't know much about harnesses .molly has only had a collar which took a wee bit of getting use to as did the lead. 
She never chewed at her lead but just use to sit in protest when ever it was on! 
She use to just chew at the lose bit of collar that use to hang, but this became a game and would have her running in circles for ages,which was very amusing .


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine never liked their collars or leads at the beginning so I used to walk them for 5 minutes round the garden then give them a treat. They got used to them quite quickly. 
Mine both walked beautifully to heel in the intermediate dog training classes but pull like mad on their leads on the way to my local park. They have a soft harness each that I put on if I am walking anywhere else with them as when they have their harness on they don't pull.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds like I need a harness for Molly then , she tends to pull but mainly when homeward bound not sure why! 
Can you recommend a particular make Tess or will any soft harness be ok. Have you any pictures of yours Tess ?


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Our local puppy training class lady (who is excellent) certainly recommends the harness as it spreads the weight and doesn't distress them so much if they pull. She makes lovely leads and harnesses herself and I'm sure would post one to you if you can't find a decent one. Link below

http://paws4training.net/


----------



## Biscuit (Feb 21, 2015)

To date, Biscuit has chewed trough three harnesses while travelling in the back of our camper van and has also had a go at the seat belts. She does not pull with a harness on but tugs like crazy on a collar, sounding like Darth Vader as her breathing sounds so laboured - she seems to enjoy this in a strange sort of way. She also has to have a chain lead as she ate her lovely red lead within a week.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I bought mine from Pets at home but I have seen them all over.


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

I bought Zoey a harness and it is MUCH better. She pulls less and it isn't impacting her breathing when she does. Thanks for the advice!


----------

